# Where to begin my upgrades?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

boots are the foundation of a good set up. start with boots.


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

boots, bindings, then board.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

With that set up you are in some trouble. Def start with boots...then find a good set of bindings...then pick out your board. For boots I'd recommend looking at Celsius Cirrus, I was really impressed with them and wanted them real bad. They just were too wide for my abnormally narrow feet. Good luck


----------



## jbueno85 (Feb 25, 2010)

My apologies, just realized I posted this in the wrong section. Moving it to the General discussions. Thanks.


----------

